# Timing it



## newwife07 (Jan 11, 2011)

My hubby seems to only want sex after we've been asleep in bed for 30 mins. I am usually so out of it I can't remember my own name, much less have energy for sex. 

I like that he has the drive and am very attracted to him, I just wish he would act on it while we're both coherent.

Does this happen to anyone else?

PS this is only weeknights--weekends is a much more reasonable schedule!


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm thinking that he gets hornier in bed and after a while, needs to get it done. It's happened to me but I just head to the bathroom and take of it myself.


----------



## lucky_guy (Jan 23, 2011)

newwife07 said:


> My husband seems to only want sex after we've been asleep in bed for 30 mins. I am usually so out of it I can't remember my own name, much less have enough energy for sex. I like that he has the drive, I just wish he would act on it while we're both coherent.
> 
> Does this happen to anyone else?
> 
> PS this is only weeknights--weekends is a much better schedule!


Result of a REM sleep errection?


----------



## Tool (Feb 14, 2011)

99 percent of the time iv tried this to my Wife I get rejected..

I got the hint..


----------

